

WordPress 3.1.3 (and WordPress 3.2 Beta 2) - thefox
http://wordpress.org/news/2011/05/wordpress-3-1-3/

======
ognyankulev
Before clicking on the link, I already knew that it's security-related
release.

------
ck2
How about a more descriptive title?

ie.

 _"WordPress adds a shedload of security fixes and hardening in 3.1.3
release"_

Nothing in the guidelines here say titles have to be so plain vanilla.

